# Help



## Szajo11 (Mar 14, 2012)

hello! im new to this hole rooting thing and i tryed it on my brothers samsung galaxy s infuse and i have no idea how to use it lol its way diffrent then the jailnreak on my iphone, if anyone could help that would be highly awesome of you!


----------

